
Listening to Quantum Radio - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-03-quantum-radio.html
======
est31
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.07267](https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.07267)

------
wumms
> The usual solution to a weak radio signal is to find a bigger signal, for
> instance, by picking a different radio station or by moving to the other
> side of the room.

The former solution is as sustainable as repairing your car by taking the bus.

------
wumms
This reads like technology for a noiseless receiver. It is not a usable radio
yet ("this circuit could enable sensing of radio frequency radiation with
quantum resolution" [0]).

[0] non-paywalled pre-print version of the paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1901.07267.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1901.07267.pdf)
(thanks to Da Schneib in the comments section on phys.org for the link)

~~~
scottlocklin
It's actually not technology for a noiseless receiver. It's technology for
detecting megahertz photons at quantum resolution. You'll still have noise!

Bloody clever experiment; thanks very much for the link! When I get all
grouchy for how terrible current year is, that paper saves 2019 for me.

